# [solved]  ipw2200 firmware

## jackdripper

Trying to get wireless going on a toshiba tecra M3 

I'm getting this error:

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, git-1.1.1

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:05.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:05:05.0 failed with error -5

From that I've seen this usually means that they firmware isn't installed or isn't the right version, but I have installed it:

*  net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

      Latest version available: 3.0

      Latest version installed: 3.0

Running on 2.6.17 

(Need this version for a vpn client for work.)

Interesting thing is, if I unmerge the firmware, I still get exactly the same error message. This leads me to think that the ipw2200 driver is not finding the firmware. Any ideas ?

ipw2200 is compiled as a module.

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipw2200               140268  0 

ieee80211              24712  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         3904  1 ieee80211

firmware_class          6592  1 ipw2200

nvidia               4541396  12 

sky2                   28740  0 

I was following this doc:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

Any help will be greatly appreciated.Last edited by jackdripper on Mon Feb 26, 2007 8:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## phobos13013

Did you follow this one too?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200

----------

## Spetsnaz84

It's also important you compile some cipher-modules (you may compile them in-kernel) such as ECB, ARC4.

----------

## jackdripper

Yes, I did compile in some other modules, the ones that I found here:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200

Any other suggestions ?

----------

## Spetsnaz84

Did you compile them as modules, be sure not forget to modprobe/insmod them...

Do you have something similar like this ? 

Spetsnaz@Antwerpen ~/4iii/Algoritmen & Gegevensstructuren $ ls -l /lib/firmware/

totaal 568

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 191142 feb  3 13:06 ipw2200-bss.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 185660 feb  3 13:06 ipw2200-ibss.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 187836 feb  3 13:06 ipw2200-sniffer.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12007 feb  3 13:06 LICENSE.ipw2200-fw

Are you sure this module is necessary ? 

firmware_class 6592 1 ipw2200 

I don't have it..

Hmm, I remember having some sort of the same problem, but I can't recall what I did to solve it..   :Confused: 

----------

## Spetsnaz84

FYI, I have it like this

Spetsnaz@Antwerpen ~/4iii/Algoritmen & Gegevensstructuren $ grep "^CONFIG_IPW" /usr/src/linux/.config

```

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

```

Spetsnaz@Antwerpen ~/4iii/Algoritmen & Gegevensstructuren $ grep "^CONFIG_CRYPTO" /usr/src/linux/.configCONFIG_CRYPTO=y

```

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_SHA=m

```

Spetsnaz@Antwerpen ~/4iii/Algoritmen & Gegevensstructuren $ grep "^CONFIG_IPW" /usr/src/linux/.config

```

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

```

----------

## jackdripper

This is what I have:

```

 # grep "^CONFIG_IPW" /usr/src/linux/.config 

CONFIG_IPW2100=m

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG=y

```

Don't have this in my .config file:

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y 

```

 # grep "^CONFIG_CRYPTO" /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

```

Some of the other options that you have are not in my .config.

Perhaps not the same kernel version ?

```

 # grep -i firmware .config

# Firmware Drivers

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FB_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

```

Now that the firmware support is in kernel I have this :

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipw2200               140268  0 

nvidia               4541396  12 

sky2                   28740  0 

```

----------

## jackdripper

Forgot to have that I also have:

```

 # ls -l /lib/firmware/

total 580

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12007 Feb 25 01:30 LICENSE.ipw2200-fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 191142 Feb 25 01:30 ipw2200-bss.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 185660 Feb 25 01:30 ipw2200-ibss.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 187836 Feb 25 01:30 ipw2200-sniffer.fw

```

----------

## Spetsnaz84

Yes, I think our kernel versions differ then... I have 2.16.19-r5

Hmm, hard to tell what's going wrong there  :Sad: 

----------

## Spetsnaz84

Maybe you should try to add

```

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

```

or enable some other crytography option..

As far as I can recall, it had to do something with cryptography...

Good luck !

----------

## jackdripper

I've already got this:

```

# grep -i "^config_ieee" .config

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

```

----------

## jackdripper

Can anyone send me their .config from a 2.6.17 kernel ?

(That has wireless working with ipw2200)

Tkx

----------

## jackdripper

I noticed that I didn't have /dev/cdrom, or /dev/snd even though drivers were loaded properly.

I was able to run udevd, then rmmod/modprobe ipw2200 

The interface was then up and working fine.

I had installed : sys-apps/hotplug-base

This was not installed, but after installing it the device worked on boot :

sys-apps/hotplug

----------

